
Mitchell Feigenbaum (2019) - Cieplak
https://writings.stephenwolfram.com/2019/07/mitchell-feigenbaum-1944-2019-4-66920160910299067185320382
======
brudgers
Some comments,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20509428](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20509428)

